# I need a zombie old lady mask



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Hi all,
I've been looking round for a Zombie Old Lady mask for a prop. This is just to fit over a skull or wighead. I don't want to waste time on creating one myself for this prop.

Anyone got any links for a good INTERNATIONAL supplier of such a mask?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you want the dried up dead look, or the still kicking just changed look. I keep doing some searches, so If I find any thing I will pass it on. Off hand I can't think of a old lady zombie. But You could gore up a regular old lady?


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Go onto ebay and look up pinup girl Halloween mask..I needed a zombie woman mask and this is what I wound up using.:jol:


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I know you said you didn't want to make one, but making a zombie out of a skull is fairly simple since you don't have to worry about being precise with the sculpting, and all you would really have to do is add liquid nails and a wig, and your set. Just a thought. If not, good luck with your search and if I come across anything I'll be sure to post it!!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Thanks all - I don't really mind whether it is the old dried up look or the recently dead and feasting on the living look.

Bobc - the mask you mentioned is good but they want a ridiculous $34+ shipping. There is another one that pops up that might do the job:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pinup-Girl-Zomb...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5c87dde2

Trouble is, the shipping is to Europe so I'd have to pay again to get it to Australia.


----------

